# Equipment needed to start up a business



## purpledotz (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi guys,

As posted on the other thread, i'm kindda new to the industry. Currently, i'm looking for some method and neccessary equipment to start up my own printing (sort of like DIY). Here are some of my details:

1) Planning on doing at home (DIY)
2) Looking into getting a machine suitable for long term and commercial use 

Printer?
Heat press machine?
Paper?
Others?
3) I will be able to put in a bit of investment into the business. 

Hopefully you guys know what i'mt talking about, and sorry if i miss out some info.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ther are companys selling start up packages.
.... I've developed a rare case of amnesia and i cant remember the company names.  lol

but another member will come along soon with more info i'm sure.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

try looking here


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep, as binki mentioned, Lou just answered the same question a couple of days ago in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5475


----------



## purpledotz (Aug 22, 2006)

thx for the link


----------

